# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  PCMCIA Firewire контроллер на чипе Texas Instruments (TI)

## Alex_HS

Подскажите, плз, какие есть модели PCMCIA Fireware контроллеров на чипах Texas Instruments и где можно достать подобный в МСК? Поиск по Инету практически ничего не дал, помню, была модель у ST Lab, сняли с производства (почему-то оставив более кривые VIA и NEC), были Pilotech, но, похоже, сама контора накрылась. На Горбушке сплошная дешёвка на VIA. Сабж очень нужен для нормальной работы проф. звуковой карточки (TC Electronic Konnekt 48), на встроенном в ноут VIA потрескивает и отваливается (вообще это проблема большинства Pro звуковух, работают нормально только на Texas, с остальными чипами - лотерея). Заранее благодарен!:drinks:

----------


## Kulёma

Чаль на Митинобаzzzар!=))

----------

